# Alpine NVD-W912 navigation update for INA-W910 & INA-NAV-20



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if this quite qualifies for a review here, but I was impressed enough with the update that I feel compelled to share my thoughts.

The update is $99 and revamps the entire NAV software for the unit. The SD card remains in the unit after the update and you cannot revert to the original NAV software, according to the software's warnings.

I have only had the update for about 2 days, but I must say that I'm impressed. Back when I had the old school trunk mounted Alpine system, the updates were way more expensive and didn't give nearly as much of an advancement in functionality and features. It's still no Google maps, but it has some neat features like being able to warn you of speed/traffic cameras and school zones. It has many voices in a few languages, both TTS and "natural".

If you're on the fence about updating, I recommend doing it.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Appreciate the review.... I saw that update on alpines site a few days ago and have been debating on trying it. I might stop by the local shop and pick one up..... Thanks


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Bollwerk said:


> I'm not sure if this quite qualifies for a review here, but I was impressed enough with the update that I feel compelled to share my thoughts.
> 
> The update is $99 and revamps the entire NAV software for the unit. The SD card remains in the unit after the update and you cannot revert to the original NAV software, according to the software's warnings.
> 
> ...


Has anyone else update their INA-W910 maps and have anything to report (good or bad?)?

Apparently jrgreene1968 had a pretty crappy experience with his update procedure (bricked  ). I'm not looking for that kind of result 

Thanks!


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Ruthless bump!

I'm looking for more reports of Alpine Map Update success before I drop $100 and possibly brick my INA-W910 like jrgreene1968 did (sorry to hear about that!)...

Thanks for ANY input from anyone that has performed this Alpine Map update.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Gonna brave it out. NVD-W912 Map Update ORDERED!!!

I'll cross my fingers that the map updates and improvements in NAV software will be worth the stress I inflict on myself during the update procedure 

Please wish me luck. Will obviously report back with results once done...

Worst case scenario: I brick the W910, and will limp-by with an iPod and the RUX-C800+H800 running standalone...

Cross-posted in the other two threads as well...


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck, will be waiting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

evangojason said:


> Good luck, will be waiting to see how it turns out.


You and me both!!! 


*Below was Copy/Pasted from the **other Map Update Thread*:


I'm ambivalently awaiting the Map Update SD Card and one of two possible outcomes! :wacky:

I'm curious if having the H800 connected to the W910 could have any impact on the update procedure? I wouldn't _instinctually_ see any issues, but I'm curious if we could compare *Bollwerk's* and *jrgreene1968* exact Alpine/Ai-Net setups _at the time of updating_, and their exact _Map Update_ procedures?

Maybe we can determine if a system variance or other actions during the update process could result in a bricked unit? I'll admit I'm a little hesitant - but screw it! Plan on crossing my fingers and following the instructions to the letter.

Also cross-posted this post/link in the main Map Update thread


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Bump - Card will be here Tuesday. I also PM'd *Bollwerk* and *jrgreene1968* to see if we can compare notes for any more details on what not to do (how to avoid a bricked unit).

Will obviously report back, *but would still LOVE to hear about any more successful (or bricked) MAP updates from W910/NAV20 owners*...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

X2.


----------



## hugo14873 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bollwerk said:


> I'm not sure if this quite qualifies for a review here, but I was impressed enough with the update that I feel compelled to share my thoughts.
> 
> The update is $99 and revamps the entire NAV software for the unit. The SD card remains in the unit after the update and you cannot revert to the original NAV software, according to the software's warnings.
> 
> ...


I need to update my maps.alpine is out of stock. Any idea were can I found this??


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Why almost 100 bucks for an update on a unit that retails for over 1000$ seems kind of raw to do that to your customers.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I know right, you would think by showing loyalty they would wave that fee. This is one of the main reasons why I more so go with basic head units.


----------

